# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Telesales là gì? Telesales làm những việc gì?

## hoangmitek

Telesales là phương pháp bán hàng qua điện thoại. Hình thức bán hàng này giúp điện thoại viên chủ động gọi ra cho khách hàng. Bằng cách sử dụng linh hoạt một kịch bản gọi ra có sẵn, các thông tin về sản phẩm dịch vụ của doanh nghiệp sẽ được trao "tận tai" khách hàng, chỉ cần đăng ký dịch vụ tổng đài 1900 của MiPBX.

Hiện nay, telesales là một trong những giải pháp bán hàng hiệu quả, bởi phương pháp này giúp doanh nghiệp tiếp cận trực tiếp khách hàng với số lượng lớn với chi phí hợp lý.

Như đúng định nghĩa về công việc telesales, những nhân viên bán hàng kênh thoại (telesales representatives) là một thành viên của team kinh doanh. Họ liên hệ trực tiếp với khách hàng thông qua điện thoại để bán hàng hoặc hỗ trợ kinh doanh bằng các thiết lập cuộc hẹn (appointment setting) hoặc đánh giá khách hàng tiềm năng (qualifying prospects). Một nhân viên telesales giỏi sẽ xây dựng mối quan hệ bền chặt với khách hàng bằng cách tập trung vào nhu cầu và mong muốn của khách hàng hơn là chỉ tập trung vào doanh số và việc chốt sales.

Bên cạnh đó, tuỳ thuộc vào từng mô hình quản lý và cách thức triển khai dự án của mỗi mô hình kinh doanh, telesales sẽ đảm trách thêm những công việc bổ trợ khác để giúp cho công việc kinh doanh trên kênh thoại được hiệu quả hơn.

Nhân viên telesales thực hiện quản lý thông tin khách hàng. Sau mỗi giao dịch khách hàng, Hệ thống contact center sẽ tự động lưu trữ thông tin cơ bản cùng lịch sử giao dịch của khách hàng. Trước mỗi cuộc gọi, nhân viên telesales cần nắm rõ những thông tin này của khách hàng để cuộc gọi được cá nhân hoá và nhân viên bán hàng cũng dễ dàng tư vấn sản phẩm sát với nhu cầu của khách hàng hơn. Quan trọng hơn nữa, nhiệm vụ của họ không chỉ là bán hàng mà còn là quản lý thông tin khách hàng, vì vậy, sau mỗi cuộc gọi, telesales cần cập nhật những thông tin mới về khách hàng để hệ thống cơ sở dữ liệu ngày được bồi đắp và sát thực hơn. 

Tiếp đó, nhân viên telesales cần sắp xếp cẩn thận đầu việc trong chiến dịch gọi ra. Để quá trình chạy dự án được thông suốt, và để quản lý contact center đảm bảo công việc đang được diễn ra khoa học, hiệu quả, điện thoại viên cần hiểu rõ công việc mình phụ trách đang được triển khai ở đầu mục nào, tên chiến dịch là gì, thời gian tiến hành được bao lâu, tình trạng thực hiện, số lượng khách hàng chưa được tiếp cận đến là bao nhiêu…

Ngoài ra, với một vài mô hình kinh doanh, nhân viên bán hàng kênh thoại cũng sẽ nhận cuộc gọi tới của khách hàng. Nhân viên telesales sẽ luôn phải trong tư thế sẵn sàng để tiếp nhận các cuộc gọi này để ngay tức thì có thể tư vấn và giải đáp các thông tin thắc mắc của khách hàng.

Cuối cùng, nhân viên telesales cần thường xuyên theo dõi quản lý báo cáo kết quả công việc của mình. Agents cần liên tục theo dõi hiệu quả công việc qua truy xuất báo cáo để liên tục cải tiến công việc của mình, đảm bảo chỉ tiêu doanh số cam kết. Bên cạnh đó, việc thường xuyên xem xét báo cáo, cũng giúp cho nhân viên bán hàng có cái nhìn tổng quan hơn về chiến dịch, từ đó có thể đưa ra các ý kiến để cải thiện chiến dịch outbound.

Công việc của một telesales tuy rất thử thách nhưng đầy thú vị. Một số nội dung trên cơ bản đã giải nghĩa được khái niệm Telesales là gì. Khi đã hiểu thấu rõ công việc thì chắc chắn rằng những người đang hoạt động trong lĩnh vực này sẽ có được nhiều kế hoạch và mục tiêu tốt trong công việc.

Mọi thắc mắc về triển khai hệ thống tổng đài 1900 MiPBX xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn

 1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr. Tuấn)

https://mipbx.vn/dau-so-hotline-1900-1800

----------

